

Zen Thermostat - Schwolop
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/zen-thermostat-beautiful-simple-connected/x/8552894

======
Schwolop
Disclosure: I work for Planet Innovation, the design house that made this, but
I didn't directly work on this project.

We're pitching it as a thermostat that doesn't try to be smarter than you. I
suspect HN will come to think of it as "Nest-lite".

Happy to answer questions about it here, or refer them to the design team if I
don't know the details.

